# Crufts 2009



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

What a bunch of beautiful goldens. I'm glad you had a great time and got to visit with some fellow GRFers.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Yes, very impressive! I'm glad you had a good time!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Oh, lucky YOU! What a lovely line up of beautiful dogs. And look at the colors!

I believe the BBC shot themselves in the foot by allowing the animal rights fanatics to intimidate them into not televising it.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

So which GRFers were there besides you and Emma? I assume Emma made it, as her posts yesterday sounded so excited to be going


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Deleted my original post...not relevant to the subject. 

Looks like a very cool show!


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Ok, here are my pics!! Although for some I was probably stood about a foot away from where Tanya's were taken!! It was so lovely to meet so many from the forum...we should make it an annual thing!! So who has the group shot then????

The goldens...have no idea which class!



























Rosettes handed out!


















A golden in the Field trial class









Relaxing!









Some Flatcoats









A golden doing obedience









A very happy owner!









Although seeing the goldens was amazing, a real highlight for me was Discover Dogs...over 200 breeds are on view for the public to meet and fuss with their owners to chat to about the breed...I loved it, some breeds I never knew existed never mind actually getting to meet them!

Here's the golden at the golden stand!









Setters









A lovely Bloodhound









Bearded Collie









and a coton de tulear...love these little dogs!!









and finally the best way of gathering funds I have ever seen...who could resist!








It was a great day..fab shopping too...came back with all kinds of goodies!


----------



## RoxyNoodle (Nov 9, 2007)

I had a great day too - I saw the post about meeting up before the morning show by the southern golden retriever display team but wasn't sure who to look out for - but I did crane my neck around a few times to see if I could spot anyone. Also, the show was on early so I imagine some people missed it :no:

As for the event, it was great fun again. My favourite was the gundog display (I always make an effort to watch this lady - she's something else!) her dogs are amazing and soo well trained. My friend and I came back all inspired to train our gun dogs much much better! 

I also spent some time round the ring, but my friend has a chocolate lab so I was aware I had to limit how long I drifted around the golden stalls. We chatted to loads of people (normally I'm a bit shy about approaching people) and I got to fuss *alot* of goldens. Heaven!

The worst thing about Crufts? Wanting MORE dogs!


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

Hey Emma, your pics are great!!! But then I wouldn't expect anything else...lol! Sorry I didn't get to meet you Roxynoodle, maybe next time! Hope you had a good day anyway.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

looks like you had a great day there. hope you managed to make it to the bar for a swift one..............heehee and I'll bet you all spent loads o money !!!


----------



## RoxyNoodle (Nov 9, 2007)

This year I made a point of not going mad (I think I spend about 200 all in last year!!) and only bought exactly what I needed - a new harness and clicker. We even took our own food as I was mortified at being charged nearly a fiver for a bacon sandwich last year!


----------



## RoxyNoodle (Nov 9, 2007)

Here are a few photos I managed to get. (It's so hard to get decent pics there - the lighing is er....challenging!)

The first one is of one of the biggest dogs I've ever seen - he was a real softie - but a complete poseur!

The second one is the little so and so who seemed he wanted to do his own display, regardless of what all the other's were doing. He was so funny, and I got to meet him afterwards when they all stood outside. The people who do the display were really friendly.


----------



## diana_D (Jan 27, 2008)

Great photos! I so hope to see more  Thank you for posting them. 

I agree, the lights, especially for Southern Golden Retrievers display team were challenging. Especially that blue...


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

Dave, I was really good with not spending too much, although its a doggie heaven there...lol!! We only got a couple of pieces of vetbed on our way home, it was tempting tho but I resisted.

Pointgold, I must say that I was very pleasantly surprised that there was a great mixture of all colours of Goldens at the show. I was beginning to think that the breed was slowly turning cream, but as you can see this was far from the case. There were many stunning dogs there, I'm glad I wasn't the judge!!!


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

Morning, I got slightly carried away but I have a good excuse I needed new grooming scissors, and we all know there not cheap, lol

here are some of my pics, I do have a couple of group photos of the great GRF UK meet up , I'll add them later









































http://i126.photobucket.com/albums/p114/welsh_creams/the park/crufts 2009/CRW_3844.jpg


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

Wow I am loving this thread!!!

Noooo not people pictures...lol!!!!


----------



## MyHoneybunny (Apr 30, 2007)

Hi all - I too enjoyed Crufts yesterday - it was a great day out - it was nice to see that the darker golden is featuring more in the show rings! We watched some judging, agility, flyball, gundog display, SHOPPING!!! There is so much to see and do that really you need 2 days there! It was lovely also to meet some of the members from this site albeit a quick hello from me :wavey:


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

~sigh~ Wish I was there. Great pics everyone and love the Discover Dogs idea .


----------



## clairer (Dec 27, 2008)

How exciting... such awesome dogs and such awesome pictures I enjoyed them thanks for sharing
Claire & Lola


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

The pictures are so much fun. I can't wait to see the GRF group pictures!


----------



## MyHoneybunny (Apr 30, 2007)

Here are some pics - not that good - taken on my phone! First two are Emma (Emma & Tilly) and me trying to take a picture of ourselves!  Mist has more pics - I'm sure she will post later!


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

few more, mine still uploading onto photobucket, lol


----------



## annef (Feb 23, 2008)

Would have loved to have met some of you yesterday. Showing 3 dogs kept me very busy!! Hope we can arrange to meet next year? Annef


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

tanyac said:


> Dave, I was really good with not spending too much, although its a doggie heaven there...lol!! We only got a couple of pieces of vetbed on our way home, it was tempting tho but I resisted.
> 
> Pointgold, I must say that I was very pleasantly surprised that there was a great mixture of all colours of Goldens at the show. I was beginning to think that the breed was slowly turning cream, but as you can see this was far from the case. There were many stunning dogs there, I'm glad I wasn't the judge!!!


There are many lovely examples of the breed, no matter the country. Several that would hold their own in the rings here.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

OMG Isabel...I do look like some weird stranger that just ran up and hugged you!!!

Great pictures of the display team...as soon as I got there I legged it to the Arena to realise that they had just finished...I will have to arrange to get there earlier next year...and hopefully stay later!

Its so great to see all these pictures being added....they're all fab!


----------



## tobelevski (May 10, 2005)

did you see mad Doreen on the pat dog stand? :wave:


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

10p a tickle??? ADORABLE!!  Great pics you guys.. looks like fun!


----------



## MyHoneybunny (Apr 30, 2007)

Emma&Tilly said:


> OMG Isabel...I do look like some weird stranger that just ran up and hugged you!!!
> !


Yes it does look like we've known each other for years LOL - so random & funny!


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

Isabel & Emma










Myhoneybunny, Emma & Tilly (Kate Powderpuff's better half) Powderpuff Tanyac (Mark Tanyac's hubby) Mist


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

You guys look great! Finally a picture of you Mist!

Here is a link for the US group to enjoy the Southern Golden Retriever Team Display. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Nhp5_1Z2Kw


I am so looking forward to next year!!!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Wow - great pics, glad that all had such a good time - and good that you are trying to kick start the uk economy in your own way by spending!

Great to be able to put a face to the names as well


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

I will start saving now to go next year!!!

Glad you all had a great time!


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

I just love all the pics, especially the group one of us all. The one of Isabelle and Emma xtreme close-up.... really nice pic!

AnneF, how did you get on in the show? Hope you did well, if we had known, we could have cheered you on from the side.


----------



## diana_D (Jan 27, 2008)

Lovely photos everyone! I so hope I can go next year! Finger and paws crossed


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Great pitures it looked a really good day out i will be there next year.


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Smashing photos. Maybe next year?


----------



## welshgold (Feb 27, 2007)

CRUFTS 2009
This is a breed we'd never seen before, the Spanish Water Dog, which we were told doesn't award cc's but were hoping to soon and there were around 100 of them at Crufts. We were talking to a woman who owned one of them and she thought they were very intelligent and that they're temprament was superb. (Couldn't get one in my coat so we were unable to nick one lol)


----------



## welshgold (Feb 27, 2007)

Here's a very obedient dog giving 100% attention to it's handler just before going into the ring....


----------



## welshgold (Feb 27, 2007)

and here's a Golden giving the same attention to his handler.....


----------



## welshgold (Feb 27, 2007)

Here's one getting encouragement before being 'judged'


----------



## welshgold (Feb 27, 2007)

and -- Phew it's hot in here lol


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

Graham, stunning pics as always!!! It makes me want to rush out and get a bigger lens for my camera...lol!!! Very nice to meet you, and put faces to names....


----------



## welshgold (Feb 27, 2007)

tanyac said:


> Graham, stunning pics as always!!! It makes me want to rush out and get a bigger lens for my camera...lol!!! Very nice to meet you, and put faces to names....


Thanks for that and very nice to meet you too, although we didn't have much time to chat there was so much going on in Crufts...it would be nice to spend more than 1 day there, maybe spend 1 day watching the judging (on gundog day) and maybe the other day taken up shopping!
I have an bigger one (lens) at home (said the actress to the bishop lol) and when I had some redundancy money it was a toss up between a lens and a new carpet - the lens won though (except that we've had a new carpet since - women! huh!).


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

What fantastic shots Graham...well I wouldn't expect anything less with that fab camera...you captured some lovely moment, thanks for posting them


----------



## welshgold (Feb 27, 2007)

Emma&Tilly said:


> What fantastic shots Graham...well I wouldn't expect anything less with that fab camera...you captured some lovely moment, thanks for posting them


Thank you but that 'dirty' pic of your Tilly is absolutely superb! the kind of shot you try for years to capture but as you've probably found out it's not the easiest thing to do - timing is everything - well done!


----------



## annef (Feb 23, 2008)

Hi Lovely photo's. I had a great day winning Speial Puppy bitch and being short listed with the other 2. Please come and say hello if any of you are at any shows in the UK this year. Annef


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Congrats annef, what a great day!! I probably walked by you several times as I was saying hello to most of the goldens!! Will you be at Leeds champ show?


----------



## annef (Feb 23, 2008)

Hello Emma, I may well be at Leeds. Pleae come and say hello and meet the dogs. I am definately going to GRC of Northumbria in May. Annef


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

Congrats on your Crufts results Anne, we just got back from the South Western Retriever Club's Champ show at Weston-super-Mare were you there? I would have really liked to meet you, ah well, will look out for next time!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

magiclover said:


> You guys look great! Finally a picture of you Mist!
> 
> Here is a link for the US group to enjoy the Southern Golden Retriever Team Display. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Nhp5_1Z2Kw
> 
> ...


What a NEAT video.... drill team with goldens !!!! WOW!


----------



## Golden Leo (Dec 3, 2008)

I can only imagine what kind of feeling is to be there.... With that many amazing dogs.... I hope we'll get there next year... Friend went there this year ( she handled clumber spaniel and they were 4th) and brought me many wonderful things.... She could have brought me some of those dogs, maybe no one would notice 

You are so lucky to live in UK


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

Golden Leo said:


> I can only imagine what kind of feeling is to be there.... With that many amazing dogs.... I hope we'll get there next year... Friend went there this year ( she handled clumber spaniel and they were 4th) and brought me many wonderful things.... She could have brought me some of those dogs, maybe no one would notice
> 
> You are so lucky to live in UK


If you do make it well have to exchange mobile numbers closer to the date so you can meet up with the UK members, we're very friendly honest:smooch:


----------



## annef (Feb 23, 2008)

Hi , I wasn't at South western. Northumbria and then Welks. I am judging at Welks so please come and say hello afterwards if you are there. Anne


----------



## Golden Leo (Dec 3, 2008)

mist it would be wonderful!!!!!! We are very friendly also!  I'll see if my doggy candidates for crufts, if not, we're coming without him  We'll see till then. UK is still utopia for goldens.... 

annef, are you Anne Falconer? If you are, I wish you welcome to Croatia in May. ( if you're not, I also welcome you to Croatia  ) I look forward to club show.


----------



## annef (Feb 23, 2008)

*Croatia*

Thank you for the welcome to Croatia. I will see you in May! Please come and introduce yourself after I have finished Judging. I am so looking forward to visiting yur country. Annef:wavey:


----------

